# Bảng giá điều hòa tủ đứng Daikin: Loại máy nén thường (Không Inverter) & Tiết kiệm điện (Inverter)



## adkytl (4 Tháng hai 2020)

_*Hiện nay, máy lạnh tủ đứng được xem là giải pháp làm mát cho các căn hộ cao cấp, văn phòng, nhà hàng, hội trường, thánh đường nhà thờ,...rất hiệu quả. Máy có thiết kế đặt sàn nên vừa có thể di chuyển đến mọi nơi làm mát nhanh với hướng thổi gió đa chiều cực mạnh. So với dòng máy lạnh treo tường, máy lạnh tủ đứng sẽ là một gợi ý tuyệt vời cho những không gian có diện tích lớn.*_

Khả năng làm mát phòng có không gian lớn, lượng gió mát đồng đều hơn so với máy treo tường, âm trần Casette, áp trần
Hoạt động ổn định liên tục.
Chịu được tải cao, thích hợp cho những nơi đông người.
Thổi lưu lượng gió đối lưu mạnh hơn so với các loại điều hòa treo tường
Quạt thổi của dàn lạnh bên trong điều hòa có kích thước lớn hơn so với loại điều hòa treo tường, lốc máy sử dụng thường là loại lốc piston, còn loại Điều hòa treo tường là lốc máy gale nên tính ổn định của điều hòa tủ đứng cao hơn, ít bị hư hỏng.
Dễ lắp đặt, tính thẩm mỹ cao do đường ống có thể giấu kín, để thấp dưới sàn nhà khi nối với dàn nóng đặt phía ngoài.
Điều hòa tủ đứng có thể giúp kiến trúc sư tạo nên thẩm mỹ cho căn phòng bằng cách âm điều hòa vào tường như tủ quần áo, hoặc giấu đường ống sát tường.








*Đại lý điều hòa Daikin - Maylanhanhsao.com* – Chuyên cung cấp *máy lạnh tủ đứng (Điều hòa đặt đứng)* với nhiều mức giá và công suất khác nhau, Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin có công suất từ 03 HP ( 3 ngựa) đến máy lạnh tủ đứng 20 HP ( 20 ngựa), điện nguồn 1 pha, 3 pha, gồm dòng dùng máy nén thường (Không Inverter) và dòng tiết kiệm điện (Inverter).

*Thích hợp với nhiều không gian nội thất khác nhau:*

*Căn hộ gia đình*
*Biệt thự cao cấp*
*Hội nghị, văn phòng*
*Nhà hàng, tiệc cưới*
*Trung tâm thương mại*
*Tòa nhà, khách sạn,....*

*BẢNG GIÁ THAM KHẢO MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN *


*



*

*Giá đã bao gồm VAT 10%, giá áp dụng cho remote dây*
*Giao hàng và lắp đặt tại TPHCM và các tỉnh lân cận (Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai, Bình Dương,Vũng Tàu,...)*
*Đội ngũ kỹ thuật lắp đặt giỏi, tay nghề cao, cam kết hài lòng*
*Sản phẩm được bảo hành chính hãng 1 năm toàn bộ thiết bị, 5 năm máy nén*







*Bạn đang có công trình cần thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng tại khắp các quận trên địa bàn TP HCM hoặc các khu vực tỉnh hãy liên hệ ngay cho chúng tôi:*

*HOTLINE: 0909 400 608 MR VIỆT*
_*Điện thoại : (028) 22 155 026 - (028) 22 155 802*_​
EMAIL: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
_Địa chỉ : 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp_
WEBSITE: *maylanhanhsao.com *
THAM KHẢO BẢNG GIÁ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN, MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG TẠI ĐÂY

Máy Lạnh Tủ Đứng


----------

